# Wanted Bumper Boy Electronics.



## judeczz (Oct 14, 2021)

Hello, I am looking for a replacement .The battery went out on the Hawxs remote and in the process of trying to find a replacement I think I might have fried it. Does anyone have any suggestions? TIA


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Only suggestion I have is to move this post to the correct sub forum.
Might end up getting "screwed"   in light of the subject matter of this sub forum


----------

